# The Robot Skeleton Project



## tzankoff (Nov 23, 2008)

There is not a whole lot of anything all that fancy to him. Regardless, the test is scheduled for tomorrow night (10/15). You are welcome to stop by and boss him around. See link in signature. In the meantime, here are some pics of the robot skeleton.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 23, 2008)

The test is now underway. It will remain throughout the night or until the battery dies. Do some serious bossing around tonight!

http://bit.ly/dcXN9w


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 23, 2008)

The battery died. I didn't know how charged up it was to begin with, so...oh, well. Through it all, I had 23 unique visitors sending a total of 201 strings of commands of which 3 got lost in translation. Not bad. I'll try it again someday. In the meantime, I took notes and I am off to make some program improvements.

Thank you, all.


----------

